# Help me understand Partita IVA, is there an alternative?



## kieronm (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! I am looking for some financial advice (PARTITA IVA, TAXES ETC) if anyone is able to help me.

I am a UK resident living in Milan at a permanent address and have obtained a fiscal code. I have been offered a job and my prospective employer wants to pay me on a freelance basis as the salary will increase during my first year of employment.

They have recommended I apply for a "Partita IVA." Does anyone have experience with this? I want to understand if it is possible for me to apply and/if there will be heavy taxes on my salary (because if so I would like to negotiate my contract). 

I would also like to know if there is a thriftier way of taking a freelance wage whilst here in Italy, i.e. can I be paid into my English account?

Any help/advice would be great!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A quick search of "partita iva in english" would worry me that they are asking! Work in Italy, then you likely have to pay tax there and it will be high!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

kieronm said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for some financial advice (PARTITA IVA, TAXES ETC) if anyone is able to help me.
> 
> I am a UK resident living in Milan at a permanent address and have obtained a fiscal code. I have been offered a job and my prospective employer wants to pay me on a freelance basis as the salary will increase during my first year of employment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

A partita IVA is basically a tax code. Taxes are higher in Italy compared to the UK so be prepared to pay a higher amount. Legally this is the way freelance workers tend to go in Italy. Unfortunately being paid into a UK account will make no difference as you have to pay tax in the country which you are legally resident. You can get round this if you stay in Italy less than (I think but you need to google this) 180 days. This will mean you can be resident in a more tax friendly country.

I hope this helps.

Kenzo


----------



## Brit (really) (Sep 6, 2017)

How can you be a UK resident if you have a permanent address in Italy?


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

Italians understand permenant residence differently. 'Permenant' just means you have something like a rental contract, for example. They use that contract to help you fill out all the forms to get insurance, cell phones, bank accounts etc. I didn't think they actually expected people to have real residency.

In ireland they just wanted to know that we actually lived in ireland and were expecting to stay, even though we didn't have a rental contract we got a tax number, drivers license and bank account, no problem.

In france I never did figure out exactly how it all worked.
The nice thing was in france was that we could still just go to the doctor, pay for the service, eg. got flue vacination done., without getting all the papers finalized for national health cards and everything.


----------

